# Champ in water



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Champ will soon be 7 months old and I spend some time this week working on water retrieves. He is doing well and liking the water more and more.
https://youtu.be/tZWu6VFC7sI

I'm really looking forward to the fall!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Champ has also been doing well in the field and I was able to get a good picture of him last week working on some chukars.









I got a few more birds on Friday and he continues to progress nicely. He is pretty solid on birds and has a good nose on him. The bird was planted at the orange sign and he did a good job on a warm evening.


















His retrieving is coming around and he is getting better with finding dead birds and picking them up. Champ still needs to work on completing the retrieves but he is searching for and finding shot birds in heavy cover.










Champ is doing well with tracking birds and not busting them when they are out in the open.









He is coming along nicely in the field and in the house. I have him signed up for the local NAVHDA NA test in the fall and I think he will do well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like the NA test will be easy for him.
Just wanted to thank you for posting the beautiful pictures.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bwire champ swims like lap !!!!! took 9mos 4 PIKE 2 get it right LOL - Sept 1st the dove season begins in KY - also the date you can put in 4 the KY pheasant quota hunt lottery - 5 of us putting in this year - should increase the odds of getting drawn - PIKE smoked them last year - 10min 2 get our 2 bird limit - then 1hr 2 get the 3 bird limit on the bonus day


----------

